# Theft



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

How do you protect your barn and animals from theft? 
What about animals in a pasture, especially one that boarders a road and you can't see it? We have had some recent theft and want to get all the ideas we can to protect our animals. 

I think an LGD is in order, motion lights possibly? I don't really know what we should do because we have never faced anything like this before.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good idea's LGD, motion lights.

Maybe a camera to catch thieves. 
Reporting it to authorities and having them patrol the area from time to time.

Putting your goats in a barn at night. with a dog guarding the doors. outside or inside.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

LGD. Great idea! They have a bark that goes all the way to your toes!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Depending on how many goats & pasture size, two LGDs. They work in pairs; usually one goes after perceived threat & the other stays with herd.
We have around a dozen goats or so & a very small place. Our two LGDs do an incredible job.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Dogs, security cameras, motion detector lights, secure fencing, locks on your gates/barns/sheds. Sorry you're dealing with theft.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd do some hot hot wire around all your fencing. At least where they are coming in. Along with the other suggestions. I would have 2 LGD as I think 1 won't be enough if there is more than 1 person.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


The pasture I am concerned about has the horses in it not the goats. The horses have been the ones targeted (for the moment) I don't want to say what happened because it is under investigation. 
I really wish I had a way to put them some where else but there is no other pastures, and I can't lock them in their shed it's just a 3 sided shelter. 

Hubby thinks we should add a couple strands of electric to the horses fence, but I am not sure if it would help.... I saw Karen's post after I posted this. I guess that will be our next step. 

We are worried the goats will be next :sigh:

I researched LGDs a while back but decided they weren't something we should get at the time, I am reconsidering now. Is there a certin LGD breed that doesn't bark as much as others? I know it will depend a lot on the dog. I am worried they will bother my grandmother to much, as the goat pasture is fairly close to her house. 
Can you raise two litter mates together ?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have heard about a lot horses that have been stolen. I hate to think about is happening to them. I know goats are huge about now because people want them for Easter.


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

When I worked at the animal shelter we would not allow littermates to be adopted together because they almost always grow up to hate each other. If you had to spend your whole life with your brother or sister, wouldn't you get sick of them pretty quick and start to pick fights? Lol. I have heard of people raising littermates together with no problems, but that was company policy. Electric fencing would definitely keep me out If I was trying to steal a horse. I've also seen some really neat motion-activated devices that will play a recording when triggered. They have them at my local park, if you pass a certain point after 9pm a very loud voice is suddenly yelling at you from every direction, "THE PARK IS CLOSED, EXIT THE PREMISES IMMEDIATELY OR LAW ENFORCEMENT WILL BE DISPATCHED." The first time I heard it, I thought someone was standing in the bushes with a loudspeaker. Very effective.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Even putting up "smile, you're on camera" signs around the fence will deter them, though actual cameras would be better! Someone I know put out "beware of dog" signs to deter unwelcome visitors.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Even putting up "smile, you're on camera" signs around the fence will deter them, though actual cameras would be better! Someone I know put out "beware of dog" signs to deter unwelcome visitors.


Good idea for the "smile, you're on camera" signs I have seen them before in a couple stores, guess we will be getting some 

I am afraid to put "beware of dog" signs up because we do have a German Shepherd. I have heard of people being taken to court and losing because they "knew their dog was dangerous because they put up beware of dog signs". I don't want to risk that.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Good point, better not risk that!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

22/250 or a 12 ga. shotgun always seems to impress the crooks! 
Seriously, I sure hope no one goes after your horses or goats. We live way off 
a road and always hope no one will bother the animals. (We also do a lot of target 
practice, so maybe that scares bad guys away!).


----------

